# runny poop



## pitlover09 (May 1, 2009)

I'm thinking about switching my dog to a new dog food because his poop seems to always b runny. So i'd like some advice on which dog food i should switch him to so his poop will b solid. Also i'd like for him to gain a little weight from the new dog food. So basically i want the dog food to b pretty beneficial to him.


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

pitlover09 said:


> I'm thinking about switching my dog to a new dog food because his poop seems to always b runny. So i'd like some advice on which dog food i should switch him to so his poop will b solid. Also i'd like for him to gain a little weight from the new dog food. So basically i want the dog food to b pretty beneficial to him.


Is your dog UTD on shots? What do you feed now? What are his daily activites? How often and how much do you feed?

Sorry for all the questions, just trying to get a better feel for a good answer


----------



## pitlover09 (May 1, 2009)

yea he's had all his shots. and he gets plenty of exercise. we play fetch, go for walks, and he runs around the yard just for the heck of it. he eats twice a day. i dont kno exactly how much but he's not over fed or under fed. he eats purina naturally complete. i kno ppl say purina's bad, but he's been eatin it since he was a puppy and he's never had a problem with it


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

pitlover09 said:


> yea he's had all his shots. and he gets plenty of exercise. we play fetch, go for walks, and he runs around the yard just for the heck of it. he eats twice a day. i dont kno exactly how much but he's not over fed or under fed. he eats purina naturally complete. i kno ppl say purina's bad, but he's been eatin it since he was a puppy and he's never had a problem with it


How old is your pup??

Purina, Pedigree, Hills, are all garbage. ANYthing with corn in the first few ingredients, or even anywhere in the ingredient list is just filling your dog with fillers, creating larger stools, and in your dogs case, depriving him of nutrients he needs. When a feed cannot provide the necessary nutrients for a high energy dog like an apbt, his stool will often be runny and you may notice that he might start tiring out faster.

Spending a couple more dollars a bag on some quality kibble will not only make improvements in stool consistency, but also stool size, energy levels, coat, skin and nail health as well as better immune system protection and heart heath. The benefits are endless.

Dogs do not consume grains in the wild. Barley, rice, corn... all things that a dog cannot properly digest. You don't have to go grain free, but it is ultimately the best diet for your dog. If your dog is fully grown and very active, then higher protein foods like orijen and blue wilderness may suit him well. If he's not that high energy, then TOTW or Evo might do the trick. You want to adjust the balances of ingredients according to how active your dog is.

One more thing you can try is adding a probiotic supplement like organic plain yogurt, because the bacteria in that helps your dogs digestive enzymes to break down and absorb more nutrients. When are dogs are getting everything out of their food, stool will be firmer and generally smaller.

Good luck!!


----------



## pitlover09 (May 1, 2009)

well my dog's not a pup. he's a year and a half. i was thinkin about puttin him on nutro max. will that b good?


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

pitlover09 said:


> well my dog's not a pup. he's a year and a half. i was thinkin about puttin him on nutro max. will that b good?


Well here's the thing. One dog food may work for one dog and not the next.. But my advice to you would be to look through dogfoodanalysis.com and go through some 5 and 6 star foods. Read some reviews, and compare costs and ingredients. Then you can look to see if someone in the area carries the feed youre interested in, or if you can buy online, some stores there have REALLY good deals on dry kibble. Doing a little bit of research prior to making a decision can save you some time, some money and it will make a difference to your dog.

Also, when switching foods, you dont want to do it cold turkey. Many say it's fine, but really, you want to mix the food for about two weeks and decrease the old food portion gradually.

If you do get a new food and it seems like your dog is gassy, go with the yogurt supplement, because high protein content can sometimes be harder to digest. The bacteria, like stated before helps digestion, and your dog gets more out of his food. Use 1 tblsp per day on it and youll see fast results.


----------



## pitlover09 (May 1, 2009)

Can i feed him yogurt even if he's not gassy since it's healthy for him?


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

pitlover09 said:


> Can i feed him yogurt even if he's not gassy since it's healthy for him?


yes, but make sure to not over do it. Also, make sure it's ORGANIC and plain UNFLAVORED. there are some additives in the stuff we see at the normal grocery store that may not sit well with your dog. I buy a big container for 2.99 at a health food store and it last me quite a long time.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

pitlover09 said:


> . i kno ppl say purina's bad, but he's been eatin it since he was a puppy and he's never had a problem with it


I like this statement that he has never had a problem with it....... except the runny poop right? lol

Staffydaddy is right that Purina is crappy food. I do have to disagree about grain free being the best possible food for the dog. There are many food choices and the best food for your dog is a food that he digests well and has everything thing he needs nutritionally.

I have a Boston Terrier who has to have grain free. It cannot just be any grain free food I had to try several before I found one the he tolerates well.
The rest of my kennel eat Kirkland chicken and rice from Costco. They are show and performance dogs and do great on that food with out having to supplement.
Nutro use to be a great food till the company sold out to another manufacture. Now I would avoid feeding nutro since the quality has gone down. There are many good foods out there and the website on food analyst site that was posted is a great place to compare foods. I think every one on here has their favorite foods but I think it comes down to what works best for your dog. So find a good food and try adding yogurt (plain not flavored) to his diet every day. All you need is a spoon full 1 time a day to get him started.


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

Maybe you did not read my whole post, I said one food may work for one and not the other.


----------



## pitlover09 (May 1, 2009)

ok well it wasnt the dog food that was causing the problem, but i bought him a new dogfood anyway. and when i stated that my dog had never had a problem with eatin purina, i meant that he had never had a problem with it until recently. but i went to the vet and they told me that he has whip worms. anyone ever heard of that?


----------

